# England's World Cup bid



## Staples (2 Dec 2010)

Any throughts on England's bid?

My usual xenophobia notwithstanding, I hope they're successful.  I can't understand how a country with such a history of football hasn't hosted the tournament in nearly 45 years when, in the meantime, it's been twice hosted by Mexico and Germany.  

One of the other main contenders on this occasion, Spain, also hosted the tournament in 1982.


----------



## Sunny (2 Dec 2010)

Yeah, they should get it. It would be a brilliant event as the fans would support every game. I was there for Euro 96 and it was absolutely brilliant.


----------



## DB74 (2 Dec 2010)

I hope they get it although last night's shenanigans in Birmingham probably didn't help matters.


----------



## TarfHead (2 Dec 2010)

Is the question do you think they'll get it, or that they should get it ?

I think they won't. If the allegations made in the Panorama programme can be taken as fact, then their bid is holed below the water line.

Russia should be able to meet the needs of FIFA , but Spain Portugal could sneak in on the econd round if there's a split between Russia and England.


----------



## Shawady (2 Dec 2010)

Apparently the presentation by Belgium's team was very impressive this morning, however they are seen as the outsiders.


----------



## Deiseblue (2 Dec 2010)

Hope it goes to Spain & Portugal.

Having been in Stuttgart in '88 ,  Cagliari in ' 90 and the West Stand in Lansdowne in 1995 I simply do not believe that a sizeable minority of English " fans " will behave and I was in Moscow when Ireland played there - fascinating city but crime ridden and violent , fans were ripped off everywhere by everyone from taxi drivers to police.


----------



## DB74 (2 Dec 2010)

Spain & Portugal can hardly afford it can they?


----------



## TarfHead (2 Dec 2010)

Well, they already have much of the infrastructure. Portugal had the Euros in 2004 and Spain's stadia should also be fit for purpose.

I read recently that they're considering pulling down the Soweto stadium built for WC2010, 'cos it's too expensive to maintain. Mad !


----------



## Rovers1901 (2 Dec 2010)

Sunny said:


> Yeah, they should get it. It would be a brilliant event as the fans would support every game. I was there for Euro 96 and it was absolutely brilliant.



Don't think the fans would support every game any more than in Spain/Portugal, Belgium/Holland or even Russia.

Plenty of empty seats at Euro 96 for games between so called lesser nations.

Agree they have the stadia and the transport infrastructure etc but so do the other Western European bids and Russia has the money and the political system to ensure that whatever they need to do gets done beforehand. 

Ironically, in this day and age the hooligan problem should count against Russia rather than Ingerland. But with the revelations by the English media and the "opaque" manner in which FIFA conducts its business, who knows?


----------



## Sunny (2 Dec 2010)

Just because every game wasn't a sell out doesn't mean it wasn't well supported. Euro 96 as far as I know was the best ever supported European championships.


----------



## boaber (2 Dec 2010)

2018 goes to Russia

2022 goes to Qatar


----------



## TarfHead (2 Dec 2010)

TarfHead said:


> Russia should be able to meet the needs of FIFA , ..


 
Does this show Panorama's allegations to be groundless  ? Russia, with the multiple time zones and the distances between cities and the extremes of climate and the visa overhead for visitors, got it for purely football reasons  ?

What was that term referred to in the News this morning about Russia and Wikileaks ?


----------



## callybags (2 Dec 2010)

Ya get what ya pay for


----------



## PaddyW (2 Dec 2010)

Russia have gotten it.

http://news.sky.com/skynews/Home/UK...tual,_Holland_and_Belgium_In_Fifa_Zurich_Vote


----------



## Deiseblue (2 Dec 2010)

Prince William , David Beckham , David Cameron - your boys took a hell of a beating !


----------



## fizzelina (3 Dec 2010)

On Pat Kenny show they are talking about all the building of stadia, hotels, transport system that Qatar need to do for this World Cup. Literally tens of billions. Seems to me like Qatar is the place for all the unemployed construction workers to be to take advantage.....


----------



## Shawady (3 Dec 2010)

Just listening to that. Sound bizarre.
Apparently Qatar have to build 8 new stadia and after the world cup will dismantle them and give them to 3rd world nations.


----------



## Sunny (3 Dec 2010)

Shawady said:


> Just listening to that. Sound bizarre.
> Apparently Qatar have to build 8 new stadia and after the world cup will dismantle them and give them to 3rd world nations.


 
And they have to air condition them. And also don't they ban alcohol? Two bizarre decisions that must have been hugely underwritten by the Governments because there is no way they will be commercial successes.


----------



## Shawady (3 Dec 2010)

And they promised to spend 50 billion on infrastructure.
Is the game even popular in Qatar?

I thought one of the reasons the USA and Japan/Korea were given it previously was the game was growing in these regions and hosting the world cup would help with it's development.


----------



## Caveat (3 Dec 2010)

Shawady said:


> the game even popular in Qatar?


 
The Today FM sports guy certainly maintains it isn't.


----------



## micmclo (3 Dec 2010)

They are trying to make the game more popular in Qatar.
Importing big names like Rivaldo

Who realy doesn't give a damn about his team, just wants one last big contract before he retires


----------



## TarfHead (3 Dec 2010)

micmclo said:


> Importing big names like Rivaldo


 
Except that they imported him after he was 'big'.

Sir Alex Ferguson was happy to to shill for Qatar's bid. First the knighhood, now this, he's really holding fast to his 'AhcumfiGovn' credentials  ?


----------



## Crugers (3 Dec 2010)

Shawady said:


> ...And they promised to spend 50 billion on infrastructure...


If they're willing to spend that much on infrastructure - imagine how much they '_spent_' on the now successful bid!


----------



## DB74 (3 Dec 2010)

Wonder what interest rate they would charge on a loan?


----------



## fizzelina (3 Dec 2010)

Sunny said:


> And they have to air condition them.


 
Pat Kenny got very heated about the air conditioning. Yawnnnnnn


----------



## Shawady (3 Dec 2010)

I read one article this morning that says the heat at that time of the year in Qatar would be unbearable for the fans and they are considering moving it to Spetember but this would mess up domestic football schedules in Europe.
Don't seem to have thought it through.
Was Australia one of the other bids for 2022?


----------



## grahamo (3 Dec 2010)

Can't believe Russia got it. When Ireland played there even the cops were robbing the fans. my friends all swore they would never set foot in Moscow again. Methinks many brown envelopes have changed hands. Those FIFA delegates have the morals of a TD


----------



## DB74 (3 Dec 2010)

Shawady said:


> I read one article this morning that says the heat at that time of the year in Qatar would be unbearable for the fans and they are considering moving it to Spetember but this would mess up domestic football schedules in Europe.
> Don't seem to have thought it through.
> Was Australia one of the other bids for 2022?


 
Yes but they only got one vote

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/World_Cup_2022


----------



## Towger (4 Dec 2010)

Qatar, the last place I would expect a World Cup. I have only been there for about 5 hours, in the airport and that was a few years ago. But spent 4 of them talking to a fellow who had travled the country by him self (including desert) taking photos. From memory a young prince had come to power and was doing his best to open up what was previously a very closed country.


----------



## dereko1969 (6 Dec 2010)

What happens if Israel qualify for 2022?


----------

